# OCing my CPU: Intel Pentium M Processor



## NatePed (Nov 6, 2008)

I cant find any program that can OC my CPU and my BIOS does not support overclocking! What should I do?

Thanks


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't recommend overclocking a laptop. These processors are designed for low power consumption/low heat. Overclocking will increase both and is not a good idea. You may be able to find programs that will allow you to overclock within windows. Another bad idea. Sorry to be the bearer of bad tidings.


----------



## mervin (Jun 1, 2009)

Generally speaking, if you want a laptop that's built for overclocking you probably would have been better off getting one from ASUS or MSI. They allow for overclocking on the fly and they both have a BIOS which is configurable. 

What kind of laptop do you have anyway?


----------

